# Vinyl Wrap



## djbarren (Apr 2, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good vinyl wrap specialist in N.Ireland? I'm looking to get a grill and front splitter wrapped. Many thanks.


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

I personally haven't used them but Carnology in Bangor usually gets recommended. I think the guys name is James who does the wrapping.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

give me a bell Darren.. can help you out on this one.


----------



## djbarren (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Rollo, I will give you a bell some time tomorrow.


----------

